# 2.5L Billet Valve Covers In Stock And On Sale



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Update* Now available in Black Anodized and Red Anodized finishes. These are a new bright dip ano and the color looks amazing! The anodized ones run *$439.00*

Only *$389.00* *Buy Here!* Also you can add a threaded fitting with a breather filter for an additional *$49.99*

With the help of Integrated Engineering, we are proud to offer billet valve covers for the
MKV VW 2.5L 5 cylinder 20V engines. These beautifully finished pieces start
off as one large piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum, and are precisely
machined on our in-house CNC mill. They are a direct replacement for
your factory valve cover, and use the OEM gasket. They have a single
-10an outlet for a custom breather setup. To ensure that no oil comes
out of the breather, these have welded baffles that are guaranteed to
not fail.
Whether you are looking for custom look, or an easy way to
start off a custom catch can project, these billet 2.5L valve covers are
a great addition to your engine bay!

It is recommended to use a new OEM valve cover gasket for installation of the billet valve cover.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So instead of running a catch can you can just put that breather filter in and everything will be all gravy? Sounds pretty sweet to me, deffinately buyin one of these when I get the cash.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Gabe, that is one clean looking piece:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i can't wait to buy one:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well i'm going to have to bite the bullet and order one I think... Cleans up the bay and looks a million times better than crap plastic. Order is being placed shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

nice wish this was out before I got my eurojet


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nunumkv said:


> nice wish this was out before I got my eurojet


First is not always best! Glad they sold out when I tried to buy one of theirs


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome! Now a few questions...

Any install guide available so I can check how easy it is?
Compatible with MKVI (2011+)?


Appreciated!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Awesome! Now a few questions...
> 
> Any install guide available so I can check how easy it is?
> Compatible with MKVI (2011+)?
> ...


Relatively easy. If you can change your air filter you can change the VC. Just make sure you keep the area clean when its off and buy new gaskets. :thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Relatively easy. If you can change your air filter you can change the VC. Just make sure you keep the area clean when its off and buy new gaskets. :thumbup:


Eggcellent... but is there a installation PDF thingy for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Although there site is down at the time of this post, here is a nice article on install.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Although there site is down at the time of this post, here is a nice article on install.


Lookin' good! Thanks!

Sucks their site is down, though... Gonna place my order through USRT in the next few days!

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

any issues with having that oily film in the engine bay with only that filter installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Been running one for a bit on a turbo Rabbit with no oily issues at all. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

this is up on my list of MUST HAVES!!!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just ordered cant wait for it to get here and install
question: what kind of plug will i need to block the PCV port on my UM SRI


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

off the top of my head I believe it is a 3/8 NPT thread plug


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it possible to get the Valve Cover without the engraving? (BW Performance by Integrated Engineering)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry but all of the covers are engraved. Shoot me an email though and maybe on the next run we can get you one.


Sent from my Race Car


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

No worries. I was mainly concerned about powder coating it and not being able to make out the engraving.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you give it a light sanding right there before powder, it will be as if it was never there. It's only engraved about .003" deep, and powder will easily fill it.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't wait for mine to get in!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

BUMP for this!

Mine is arriving today!!!!!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

My fav part:



> *To ensure that no oil comes
> out of the breather, these have welded
> baffles that are guaranteed to
> not fail*


Haha!

But i really want one and for that price WOW!!!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I have my Valve Cover and what not.... Any catch cans that are known to be compatible/recommended?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> So I have my Valve Cover and what not.... Any catch cans that are known to be compatible/recommended?


eurojet,42 draft designs, BFI....

or you could just vent to the atmosphere


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

I really want one of these, but just want to confirm that with the add-on filter a catch can is not *needed*. 

I'd prefer to not have an oily mess in the engine bay.. and this would look sexy next to the SRI i have on order :laugh:

From all appearances this looks like a both cosmetic and functional addition to the SRI over a catch can or downdraft tube.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> I really want one of these, but just want to confirm that with the add-on filter a catch can is not *needed*.
> 
> I'd prefer to not have an oily mess in the engine bay.. and this would look sexy next to the SRI i have on order :laugh:
> 
> From all appearances this looks like a both cosmetic and functional addition to the SRI over a catch can or downdraft tube.


i received mine last week and installed it with the add on filter. it was alot bigger than i expected. but the baffle works great and no oil film or residue is noticeable









*ignore the mount to the side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I sent u guys an email today. 
Is it possible also to run a smaller filter instead of the large one seen above? I saw a few on eBay that were a size 12mm and they were green instead of red. Ordering kit soon


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> I sent u guys an email today.
> Is it possible also to run a smaller filter instead of the large one seen above? I saw a few on eBay that were a size 12mm and they were green instead of red. Ordering kit soon


 I'm soo lost on how us with catch cans empty them with oil, gas, water in them and these magical valve covers can run a breather and not create a mess in the bay... For example I had to throw away the filter to my catch can because it created a film all over the bottom of the hood. 

Also is that a 10 an, or is that a npt thread to accept a npt to -10an fitting? 

If I can seriously run this valve cover with just a filter with no mess I'll buy one... It's just if there is no can to catch the waste/blowby where is it going if its not coming out of the filter creating a mess? That's the question I've yet to see asked or addressed, and ultimately keeping me from biting the bullet if you will..


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm soo lost on how us with catch cans empty them with oil, gas, water in them and these magical valve covers can run a breather and not create a mess in the bay... For example I had to throw away the filter to my catch can because it created a film all over the bottom of the hood.
> 
> Also is that a 10 an, or is that a npt thread to accept a npt to -10an fitting?
> 
> If I can seriously run this valve cover with just a filter with no mess I'll buy one... It's just if there is no can to catch the waste/blowby where is it going if its not coming out of the filter creating a mess? That's the question I've yet to see asked or addressed, and ultimately keeping me from biting the bullet if you will..


 That's exactly what I emailed BW about because INA told me that there's would give an oil film in the engine bay. I asked how much oil has covered the engine since their install. I'm down to buy one but not down to clean my engine bay every weekend from spraying oil. The filter looks bad ass compared to a catch can. Besides catch cans are expensive especially when they are specifically made for the 2.5


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i received mine last week and installed it with the add on filter. it was alot bigger than i expected. but the baffle works great and no oil film or residue is noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks Like oil on top of the filter or something burned.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> That's exactly what I emailed BW about because INA told me that there's would give an oil film in the engine bay. I asked how much oil has covered the engine since their install. I'm down to buy one but not down to clean my engine bay every weekend from spraying oil. The filter looks bad ass compared to a catch can. Besides catch cans are expensive especially when they are specifically made for the 2.5


 If there is no film running an open filter my concern is where does the water and wasted gas/oil go?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have had mine installed for a couple weeks now i even hit redline multiple times at higher RPMs when blowblow gases should be most and the baffle is working well so far. :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i have had mine installed for a couple weeks now i even hit redline multiple times at higher RPMs when blowblow gases should be most and the baffle is working well so far. :thumbup:


 
In darth vader voice "impressive, most impressive"
Is that SRI the one from united motorsports they sell?

How's the black forest engine mount?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

chadone said:


> In darth vader voice "impressive, most impressive"
> Is that SRI the one from united motorsports they sell?
> 
> How's the black forest engine mount?


 thanks, yes that is the UM SRI and the BFI mount is awesome! I:heart:both 
to me, those are the best 2 mods(including the tune) i have spent on the car. and then the valve cover adds some aesthetics to the bay


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm just affraid of buying parts for this motor anymore. I don't think certain companies are straight with people. For example when I received my eurojet vc I knew the baffle would fail but I just installed it anyway, and well it fell out even tho they said it was fine and pressed with great tolerance lol. 

I want to know where all the water oil and gas goes if it doesn't come through the baffle. Just trickle down into the oil pan, intake ports. Ultimately the future side effects from keeping the waste contained in the motor...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Got my response. 

Also the breather filter works just fine. We have one on our turbo 2.5l and no oil residue comes out at all.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Got my response.
> 
> Also the breather filter works just fine. We have one on our turbo 2.5l and no oil residue comes out at all.


 Ok.. but what happens to the water vapor and left over unburnt fuel? Because I could see that causing catastrophic results if the blowby freezes in the head... Multiple times this winter the blowby in my catchcan was frozen because of the water content...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ok.. but what happens to the water vapor and left over unburnt fuel? Because I could see that causing catastrophic results if the blowby freezes in the head... Multiple times this winter the blowby in my catchcan was frozen because of the water content...


 Which is what was causing the valve cover to lift and blow out the gasket, to release the pressure...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ok.. but what happens to the water vapor and left over unburnt fuel? Because I could see that causing catastrophic results if the blowby freezes in the head... Multiple times this winter the blowby in my catchcan was frozen because of the water content...


 
Yeah. I didn't think of that Kevin. I just sent Gabe a message to please respond to this question. I'm ready to order as soon as we have an answer and it's legit. 
Wouldn't it recirculate just like the stock set up?
And kev on ur Eurojet cover did u have to use a boost plug like in the DIY?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Which catch can are u running? Did Eurojet ever refund you at all for the issues?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

chadone said:


> Yeah. I didn't think of that Kevin. I just sent Gabe a message to please respond to this question. I'm ready to order as soon as we have an answer and it's legit.
> Wouldn't it recirculate just like the stock set up?
> And kev on ur Eurojet cover did u have to use a boost plug like in the DIY?


 Yes -- you still need to plug the factory PCV valve thingy. You can always run a catch can and run the outlet hose/port to the PCV valve to recirculate the fumes, but that's optional. 

The baffle plate on the IE Valve Cover completely dominates that of the EuroJet design -- thus why I didn't pick it up and saved the cash for the IE. 

I have my IE Valve Cover sitting in my garage but I am waiting on my EuroJet AmmoBox Catch Can to come in for a complete installation (plus I don't have a -10AN plug).


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Yeah. I didn't think of that Kevin. I just sent Gabe a message to please respond to this question. I'm ready to order as soon as we have an answer and it's legit.
> Wouldn't it recirculate just like the stock set up?
> And kev on ur Eurojet cover did u have to use a boost plug like in the DIY?


 No you would have to run a hose to the intake manifold. I plugged it with a bmx bar end.  



chadone said:


> Which catch can are u running? Did Eurojet ever refund you at all for the issues?


 No apparently I don't own a ej vc, and they've been telling people they have mine and took care of it. 



SimpleStaple said:


> Yes -- you still need to plug the factory PCV valve thingy. You can always run a catch can and run the outlet hose/port to the PCV valve to recirculate the fumes, but that's optional.
> 
> The baffle plate on the IE Valve Cover completely dominates that of the EuroJet design -- thus why I didn't pick it up and saved the cash for the IE.
> 
> I have my IE Valve Cover sitting in my garage but I am waiting on my EuroJet AmmoBox Catch Can to come in for a complete installation (plus I don't have a -10AN plug).


 I know it dominates, but I need my questions answered. I'm not gonna install another part that will cause internal problems down the road. Want to know where the waste goes if the baffle does not allow fluid to escape, so a catchcan would be pointless on this cover, based on what they are saying, a waste of moneys.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't own one huh?? Wtf?! Still waiting before I pull the trigger.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Don't own one huh?? Wtf?! Still waiting before I pull the trigger.


 Ya even tho its on my motor :screwy: I replaced the hoses with larger inner diameter hoses and the ej cover works great, I just want to rid my car of anything eurojet, I already sold the header and heat shield :thumbup: 

If my questions get answered I'll order it next week :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya even tho its on my motor :screwy: I replaced the hoses with larger inner diameter hoses and the ej cover works great, I just want to rid my car of anything eurojet, I already sold the header and heat shield :thumbup:
> 
> If my questions get answered I'll order it next week :thumbup:


 I emailed them again


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Morning bump. 
Kevin and I have money in our fists. 
BW please answer :-D


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Morning bump.
> Kevin and I have money in our fists.
> BW please answer :-D


 Lots of moneys  I just sold my AirLift setup, so I'm thinking of what to buy :sly: Going with Accuair, and bagyard next spring. 

As soon as my questions are answered the sooner I can sell my ej setup to the confirmed buyer opcorn:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

From Gabe:

The condensation is released along with the air in the engine. Oil doesn't come through because the baffle keeps it from splashing out. With a properly breathing system it shouldn't be releasing oil into the air. Also there should be no fuel in the valvetrain. Any oil that is pumped up into the top of the head will just slowly work its way back into the oil pan.

I think this confirms that I make my purchase soon. 

What do u think Kevin?

Gabe said in 2 weeks they will have red and black powdercoated covers but if you want the silver one you have to special order it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, the milky oil you see in your catch cans is just oil frothed up with water- given time, it'll separate back into oil and water. When this happens IN the engine, the water is boiled off, goes out as vapor with the blowby, leaving the oil behind. That's what you want- emptying catch cans full of **** every week sucks. 

That's also why it's essential to get your oil up to temperature at least once every day or two. Water is a regular byproduct of combustion and therefore if the oil temps are not hot enough it starts to build up pretty quickly. 

The OE valve cover baffle setup also works well- we have an OE valve cover on our dyno motor right now just because supplies are limited on the billet ones- it doesn't spew crap everywhere either. 

Gabe will have red and black anodized ones- we are machining them as I'm typing. The anodize should let the billet sexyness shine through much better then powdercoat. 

Pete


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, well ya I'll want a plain raw polished aluminum one. Not a fan of anodized things


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Raw ones should be available as well. Just an FYI.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

now im glad i got the raw finish while it was on sale.:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> now im glad i got the raw finish while it was on sale.:laugh:


 So what's the price then?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Pete and Gabe. Thanks for chiming in and helping us. I will be ordering in a few days. All you have right nor are the raw ones correct? I'd rather not have painted or anodized.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So what's the price then?


 It's on sale?! Any discounts available for us?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Also does your kit contain the plug sold by Integrated when ordering the breather or are you required to then order through integrated for that?

Also do you have the part number to the oem valve cover gasket?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

chadone said:


> Also does your kit contain the plug sold by Integrated when ordering the breather or are you required to then order through integrated for that?
> 
> Also do you have the part number to the oem valve cover gasket?


 You have to buy the plug separately.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm gonna do a large 90* ptc with a hardline dumping to subframe.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm gonna do a large 90* ptc with a hardline dumping to subframe.


 So your breather is sitting down by subframe?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> So your breather is sitting down by subframe?


 Well if water vapor is all that comes out sure why not. Keep me from smelling the fumes.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well if water vapor is all that comes out sure why not. Keep me from smelling the fumes.


 If that happens ill probably copy you. But I'm gonna rock the breather the way it's set up for a bit


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i havent really smelt anything unless i deliberately put my nose right up to the breather cap and inhale lol. even at stoplights when there is no air passing through or if i let the car sit and idle i dont smell any fumes. the set up they offer is practical and works so far for me just as is:beer:. i just hope when winter time comes around and when the climate changes that this wont take a crap on me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave ran his for the end of winter and into spring so far- no problems. Utah isn't ultra cold though... However, I would expect much less problems since the overall volume of liquid that must be dealt with is lower.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dave ran his for the end of winter and into spring so far- no problems. Utah isn't ultra cold though... However, I would expect much less problems since the overall volume of liquid that must be dealt with is lower.


 I hope so. I don't want to spend another 400$ just to have my valve cover gasket blowout again...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I hope so. I don't want to spend another 400$ just to have my valve cover gasket blowout again...


 oh dear god I hope not. East Coast gets cold...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's below freezing here every night for half the year- I would guess that in this case, how much below doesn't really matter too much. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's below freezing here every night for half the year- I would guess that in this case, how much below doesn't really matter too much. :thumbup:


 Ok good. Trying to cover all my bases


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Can someone link me to an oem manifold gasket?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Just go gwt it at the dealer.. Its cheap too

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

chadone said:


> Can someone link me to an oem manifold gasket?





thygreyt said:


> Just go gwt it at the dealer.. Its cheap too
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


 x2 on buying it from the dealer, much more convenient 

but here you go 
part# 07K103483 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/07K103483/ 


or even better, maybe there should be the option to buy the gasket with the valve cover


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> x2 on buying it from the dealer, much more convenient
> 
> but here you go
> part# 07K103483
> ...


 Just buy OEM from the dealer -- not gonna top OEM quality. 

Whatever you can or could save you will likely lose out in good ol'ECS Shipping Charges... 

Honestly, I got mine for the same price that ECS advertises at the dealership. Most will have it in stock if you just call.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

quick video for those who are curious. here you can see the vc venting the vapors.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the video! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Once I sell this clutch kit, this is the first thing I'm buying (with the filter)!

Now, If I want to dump it to my exhaust (as I don't want to cover my engine bay with oil), do I need to grab an AN fitting and line and route it back there? or what is the best way to do it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

You need to buy the exhaust nipple, the check valve, a -10 to 5/8 adaptor and roughly 4 feet of -10 hose, and buy another 4 feet of 5/8 hose.. thelat one will be cheap. Then its a matter or welding. 

On my experience, the car likes the downdraft over the exhaust vacuum.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the nipple, I was planning to do it earlier just never got around to it haha. This gives me a good step towards it though. I was reading that the check-valve wasn't needed.... Thanks Fred!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I ran with no valve, and it was aweful. Our exhaust flows too much, so it creates a lot of vacuum... Even with the check valve, we flow a lot... I was sucking 1 at of oil every 600 miles... I have been running a downdraft since then, and its been perfect. Not 1 drop wasted and I'm 3500 miles since the last change.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

That's good to know! Thanks! And by running a downdraft you mean?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> That's good to know! Thanks! And by running a downdraft you mean?


throwing the oil to the street.

again, my car hasnt "thrown" a drop of oil in the last 3500 miles.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Ohhhhhh... Haha! Alight. Ill email for more details when im full and ready to go for it. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm soo lost on how us with catch cans empty them with oil, gas, water in them and these magical valve covers can run a breather and not create a mess in the bay... For example I had to throw away the filter to my catch can because it created a film all over the bottom of the hood.
> 
> Also is that a 10 an, or is that a npt thread to accept a npt to -10an fitting?
> 
> If I can seriously run this valve cover with just a filter with no mess I'll buy one... It's just if there is no can to catch the waste/blowby where is it going if its not coming out of the filter creating a mess? That's the question I've yet to see asked or addressed, and ultimately keeping me from biting the bullet if you will..


I saw one with just the breather and it does vent fumes that you can see when the engine is running. I'm sure that it condenses in the catch can and if you were to always run the breather there would be some residue overtime.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> quick video for those who are curious. here you can see the vc venting the vapors.


thanks nick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump:wave:*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

​*Happy Hump Day Bump! *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump!*:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

know where to find polished bolts for the valve cover?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sand your own down and polish...done! At least it's cheap and easy

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sand your own down and polish them...cheap and easy

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Senor Sneaky said:


> know where to find polished bolts for the valve cover?


Unfortunately, because they have the rubber grommet no one that we know of offers a polished bolt. Best suggestion is to sand and polish them yourself.


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately, because they have the rubber grommet no one that we know of offers a polished bolt. Best suggestion is to sand and polish them yourself.


haha sounds like a fun weekend project...thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed the valve cover today. Not hard to do at all. Dropped one of the valve cover bolts in the engine bay:banghead::banghead::banghead: Had to use an extendable magnet to grab it. Sorry for the crappy phone pics 

Love the look though!:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> Installed the valve cover today. Not hard to do at all. Dropped one of the valve cover bolts in the engine bay:banghead::banghead::banghead: Had to use an extendable magnet to grab it. Sorry for the crappy phone pics
> 
> Love the look though!:thumbup::beer::beer:


Looks great! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

would I be able to run this catch can http://www.mishimoto.com/aluminum-oil-catch-can-large.html off my valve cover? 

If so what fitting and how do you run the hoses?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You will need a barbed hose fitting to screw into the valve cover, then yes you could run that cc. But i might say its probably better to get a vta catch can from bfi that's designed for our application. Its more money, but do it right one time vs. kinda sorta going the ok route

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

Ya thats what its looking like I have to do its just cause my club is sponsored by them but oh well


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> _Looking for feedback,
> 
> If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run-
> what would it be??
> ...



Discount on the billet valve covers + military discount. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks to you guys, and thanks to my lovely wife, i got this for x mas








Seriously impressed with the quality of the valve cover...








So thank you!
Merry Christmas!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Thanks to you guys, and thanks to my lovely wife, i got this for x mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great: the black cover with the read ic's!
My 2.5 project is coming to an end and I am waiting for my valve cover to make the last things ready.
Merry x mas too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

stef 4x4 said:


> Looking great: the black cover with the read ic's!
> My 2.5 project is coming to an end and I am waiting for my valve cover to make the last things ready.
> Merry x mas too.


Stef, your project is unreal! Hope to see the finished product! 

Merry Christmas

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a stg2 turbo Jetta with a Seamless Billet Valve Cover and a catch can system. I have over 45,000 miles on my install. I can't see any way that little filter is going to keep all the oily residue from the the top of all that shiney. Mine doesn't get much, but if let unattended, it does get very messy. Especially in the colder months (I live in Ct.)


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My setup is only the start. I will be running a full catch can set up as well. I'm also turbo...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Tyler028-

So good to hear you got it in time for xmas, I told her you would!! And very glad to hear that you like it! Looks amazing! Would you mind if I used one of your installed pics on our FB?? Shoot me a PM and let me know! Thanks


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah i just sent you a pm, i can send you better non cell phone pics too if that would be better...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

You guys are out of the red right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> You guys are out of the red right now?


Yes we currently have Black Ano or the Raw Finish...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we currently have Black Ano or the Raw Finish...



Any time table for more red valve covers?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> Any time table for more red valve covers?


No, the red is no longer produced and the black is not going to be produced anymore either. We have 3 black left, once they are gone they are gone. Only Raw will be offered. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy New Years from your friends at Bluewater Performance!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone!! :wave:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No, the red is no longer produced and the black is not going to be produced anymore either. We have 3 black left, once they are gone they are gone. Only Raw will be offered. Sorry.


Glad I got the red one when I did


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump!!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Will this trigger a cel?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Vash350z said:


> Will this trigger a cel?


No but it might trigger a *sale*!


----------

